# Is there any film plot/situation you would like to experience in real life?



## Dave (May 9, 2006)

(I saw this on Yahoo answers - apologies for the plagiarism but if Dan Brown can win his case...)

So,

Your lover is possessed by Satan...
You must peform an Exorcism...
You have to kill a 25ft Great White Shark...
You are chased through the woods by a man with a knife...
You are stalked by a man in a hockey mask...
Your wife is kidnapped by an evil villain...
You discover the world isn't real but part of a computer program...
Your weird friend tells you to jump in his Delorean and go back in time...
You step into your wardrobe and find out yourself out in the snow...
You are sent to a School for Wizards...
You buy two droids and follow them when they escape during the night...

None of the above.


----------



## Steffi (May 24, 2006)

I wouldn't mind going to a school for wizards...might be fun


----------



## Highlander II (May 24, 2006)

I don't like those choices...

I wanna fall through the weak ground of a destroyed windmill wearing Van Helsing's hat!


----------



## PTeppic (May 24, 2006)

I would quite like finding a magic lamp and getting three wishes... but I'm a traditionalist.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Jun 6, 2006)

Wizard school! I'd be rather concerned if anyone chose the mad-murderer ones.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Jun 13, 2006)

None of the above.

If this were a TV question, I'd say something like Project Greenlight. But, I can't really think of anything good film-wise.


----------



## manephelien (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, of the above give me Wizard School.

Although I'd much rather give up my chance at immortality to live one lifetime with an extraordinary man.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wizard school, wizard school 

I really would have loved it if a owl appeared for me when I had turned 11


----------



## mightymem (Oct 16, 2006)

I would love to go back to the future, although maybe not to my own family but just to view whats it is like and see if I have predicted it correctly


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 16, 2006)

I should also add that when I was little I use to look for a way into Narnia and I was very disapointed to never find one so that would be cool also...


----------



## Cloud (Oct 16, 2006)

really horrible choices there . . . but school for wizards, definately


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 16, 2006)

Is there a movie about a person who becomes addicted to an online sci-fi/fantasy forum? That would be pretty scary.

Ooh! Especially in 3-D!

(Did you see those avatars coming out at you, kids?)


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 16, 2006)

I think I'd like to be either in Moby Dick or 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea.

The first because I've always been curious about what it would be like to be so single mindedly obsessed about something.

The second because I've increasingly found myself becoming fascinated by Nemo and his reclusive choice and would like to see if it were at all possible to really live like that.


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Oct 16, 2006)

I want to find out I'm actually the Chojin( but it turns out I'm not actually THE Chojin)....have some ......kill some people/weird things.....then finish up by destroying the world as we know it!

Get captured by 108 Dragons, have some weird acupuncture/training.....have some ......assassinate crime bosses.....become leader of an age old sydicate!

Just afew that run through my mind.......


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd like to follow the two droids, as long as I didn't end up in a Lucas film.

Wizard school would also be interesting.

What I'd like to do that's not on the list is meet a nonhuman sapient being.  (Not a being that would eat me.  A being I could befriend.  But not like in _E.T.  _Like in _Enemy Mine_, maybe.)  Or I would like to hang out with a sentient computer.  (Not a computer that would destroy me, like Hal in _2001. _ A friendly computer.  Like in _The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress._)


----------



## tiny99 (Oct 16, 2006)

What about "Brewsters Millions" blow $30.000.000 in 30 days .....could be fun


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 16, 2006)

What about _Lord of the Flies? _ Those kids had a few laughs. Sort of.


----------



## Jack (Oct 16, 2006)

Would like to have been Bill Murray in Lost in Translation


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 16, 2006)

Orphan Annie?

LOL

How about Rags to Riches, or Punky Brewster?


----------



## Harpo (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd like to find a Golden Ticket in a Wonka bar


----------



## roddglenn (Oct 25, 2006)

For me, I'd want to be a survivor of a zombie holocaust (along with some family and friends - wouldn't be much fun alone).  I would much prefer the shambling Romero or Shaun of the Dead types, rather than the Dawn of the Dead remake types though!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Oct 25, 2006)

I myself would love to lead a hazardous expedition to Skull Island, collect a few examples of the more exotic - not to mention large and vicious - fauna and then bring them back to San Francisco and Marin County where, once unleashed, they would proceed to decimate the entire region (I know, I know, it was originally Manhattan, but I happen to _really like_ Manhattan . . . . ).


----------



## roddglenn (Oct 25, 2006)

lol you've obviously put a lot of thought into that one!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmm...Well I'm bored of normal life, so:
Find out the world isn't real, but a computer...so I can do all the fancy tricks.
Go to a school for wizards.
Jump into the Dolorean and go back in time...or back to the future...
Get chased by a mad axeman (but ultimately kill him, I don't want to be the extra who dies in a dramatic way...if it wasn't real life, then yes, but I'd like to life a bit longer, thanks!)
Find out I'm Frankenstein's grand(daughter) and create a monster that can dance and...kind of sing (Young Frankenstein of course!)
Get hustled by my friend into a passing spaceship and hitchhike my way around the galaxy!
Go to Silent Hill!! (don't ask me why, but I really want to!)


----------



## SpaceShip (Oct 25, 2006)

It has to be cloning myself as Highlander - to go through various periods of time and see how the world "progresses" or should I say ages?  Now that would be soooo interesting!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

roddglenn said:


> For me, I'd want to be a survivor of a zombie holocaust (along with some family and friends - wouldn't be much fun alone).  I would much prefer the shambling Romero or Shaun of the Dead types, rather than the Dawn of the Dead remake types though!



My kids and I play Zombie hunter in the yard and in the car on long drives. We call pretend air support, back up, and so on. Its rather fun. But I dont think I would want to experience it....although since my family is obsessed with zombies, I think we know the rules and would probably live. 

Rule 1....if you think you are safe, you are not. Rule 2....there is ALWAYS a zombie in the attic, basement, or other small crevice like a lunch box. Rule 3.....shoot them in the head if they have been bitten. Dont hesitate or wait. Rule 4...never give the girl a gun and say Ill be right back, because you won't. Rule 5......never leave your bullets in a different place than where you are going with your gun....thats just dumb.

LOL.

PS: It does worry me though, that my youngest (7) always wants to be the zombie and bite us. Wierd little kid. He was the grim reaper last year, this year, and has an odd infatuation with skeletons, graveyards, and undead.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 25, 2006)

I have an obsession with Zombies, it seems (I dream about them all the god damn time) and so my friend bought me the zombie survival  guide. And I've seen enough zombie films as well to know what to do in a zombie holocaust! Although when I'm watching them, and seeing the hopeless situations the people are in, I usually end up saying "God, I'd just shoot myself by this point!"


----------



## jackokent (Oct 25, 2006)

Dave said:


> (I saw this on Yahoo answers - apologies for the plagiarism but if Dan Brown can win his case...)
> 
> So,
> 
> ...


 
Definately stepping into the wardrobe and finding myself in the snow.  I was devestated as a kid when I descovered this wasn't possible.  At first I just thought my wardrobe was broken and tried my sister's, but that was broken too.  I'm still disapointed sometimes.


----------



## Saltheart (Oct 25, 2006)

hmmm... now that you mentioned it, there was this porno I once heard about....

I would so love to be Neo! Or even better yet, inside FullMetal Alchemmist. Maybe become Ged from Earthsea...?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Oct 25, 2006)

SpaceShip said:


> It has to be cloning myself as Highlander - to go through various periods of time and see how the world "progresses" or should I say ages? Now that would be soooo interesting!



Cool idea,  but be careful what you ask for . . . . you might end up as Chuck Heston in a dirty loincloth pounding your fist into sand before the ruins of the Statue of Liberty, *"YOU MANIACS, YOU BLEW IT ALL TO HEEELLL!!!"*


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Oct 25, 2006)

Saltheart said:


> hmmm... now that you mentioned it, there was this porno I once heard about....



Okay, so what you're trying to 'fess up to is that you want the starring role in Bob Guccione's 20th anniversary director's cut of _Caligula_.


----------



## infinite (Oct 27, 2006)

Brewster's millions yes but without the rules and pretty woman but without the prostituion, just the treated like a princess bit lol


----------

